# Look what came today!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great picture!

How is he doing in the shows?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lovely puppy! Are you going to take your lovely boy to GRCA national specialty this year?

Isn't waiting for photos to come about the most painful thing in the world? I hate that wait!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Great picture, congratulations!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

cubbysan said:


> Great picture!
> 
> How is he doing in the shows?


He took Best Puppy In Specialty Show this past weekend. 
And passed his CGC Test.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Kelvin, he's a handsome boy. 

Congratulations!


----------

